

Automatic Generation of High-Coverage Tests for Complex Systems Programs  - comatose_kid
http://www.stanford.edu/~engler/klee-osdi-2008.pdf

======
framiere
It reminds me of <http://www.agitar.com> for the java platform.

It is a very useful approach to prevent regressions while working on legacy
code.

Alberto Savoya (who is behind agitar) has a nice definition of legacy code :
code that has no unit-test.

~~~
mronge
Unfortunately, Agitar effectively dissolved last year. The company was bought
for peanuts, and there is not much left now. Nearly all the employees left if
I remember correctly.

